# OK Partner, what you thinkin is the place of the Cowboy Church in our faith?



## gordon 2 (May 16, 2011)

What do you think is the place of the Cowboy Church in our faith? Is it just another baptish mission church? (Not saying that baptish missions are not worthwhile. ) 
Style?  Fad?

Are we gona see the NSCAR church next? 

What you think of the Cowboy Churches being planted in the US and Canada...

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/community/orl-cowboy-church-rodeo-060309,0,816535.story


----------



## gordon 2 (May 16, 2011)

You know, if this thing takes off real good I can see, Injun or Metis churches...not far off... How both the Black Hat and White Hat Cowboy churches....

I'm just funnin here....but I would definitely feel at home in this here Cowboy Church...


----------



## formula1 (May 16, 2011)

*Re:*

Whatever tool it takes to win folks for Jesus, as long as it works and God is glorified I am all for it.  Thanks for the post Gordon!


----------



## gordon 2 (May 17, 2011)




----------



## gtparts (May 17, 2011)

NASCAR, at least at the Cup level, have services before each race in the pits for those that choose to participate. Or they used to have it. Hope they still do.


----------



## Inthegarge (May 17, 2011)

Don't see anything wrong with it. Most churches were grown by people having an affinity to the group. We use the same principle for small groups. I belong to an Outdoor small group.. we all hunt, fish, camp, ride ATV's and enjoy Godly fellowship.................. PS NASCAR still have services each Sunday and most teams have a Chaplain....................


----------



## Mako22 (May 17, 2011)

Just another gimmick of the modern liberal church is all it is. The only thing that brings men to Christ is good old fashioned gun barrel straight bible preaching!


----------



## storeman (May 19, 2011)

Not sure what to think about it. You see so many different things popping up today in the Christian arena that it makes you stand back and scratch your head and wonder. I'm not casting stones, just saying. As a Christian we know God can be glorified in many different ways, but I wonder if we have lost sight in these last days and now have taken to doing what ever makes us feel good as opposed to what God has already laid out for us. As woodsman69 said the only thing that gets it done is good preaching .


----------



## formula1 (May 19, 2011)

*Re:*

While I will agree that preaching the Word is important, provided that the Gospel of Jesus Christ is preached, preaching does not 'get it done' without the more important things (Justice, Mercy, and Faithfulness).

And if we are to preach, how do we receive this wonderful preaching?  And who must perform it? And what method of preaching is acceptable in your eyes?  Does it match up with scripture? And what is the ultimate goal of this preaching?

I see many things emphasied far more than preaching. Here are just a few:

Matthew 23
1 Then Jesus said to the crowds and to his disciples, 2 "The scribes and the Pharisees sit on Moses’ seat, 3 so practice and observe whatever they tell you but not what they do.( For they preach, but do not practice.

23 "Woe to you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! For you tithe mint and dill and cumin, and have neglected the weightier matters of the law: justice and mercy and faithfulness. These you ought to have done, without neglecting the others.

But then again, Jesus also said these:

John 13:35
By this all people will know that you are my disciples, if you have love for one another.

John 15:12
12 This is my commandment, that you love one another as I have loved you.

And what about these:

Matthew 5
2 And he opened his mouth and taught them, saying:
3 Blessed are the poor in spirit, for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.
4 Blessed are those who mourn, for they shall be comforted.
5 Blessed are the meek, for they shall inherit the earth.
6 Blessed are those who hunger and thirst for righteousness, for they shall be satisfied.
7 Blessed are the merciful, for they shall receive mercy.
8 Blessed are the pure in heart, for they shall see God.
9 Blessed are the peacemakers, for they shall be called sons of God.
10 Blessed are those who are persecuted for righteousness’ sake, for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.
11 Blessed are you when others revile you and persecute you and utter all kinds of evil against you falsely on my account.
12 Rejoice and be glad, for your reward is great in heaven, for so they persecuted the prophets who were before you.

Just some things to ponder!  I'm glad you guys mentioned it (Woodsman69 and Storeman).


----------



## gordon 2 (May 19, 2011)

formula1 said:


> While I will agree that preaching the Word is important, provided that the Gospel of Jesus Christ is preached, preaching does not 'get it done' without the more important things (Justice, Mercy, and Faithfulness).
> 
> And if we are to preach, how do we receive this wonderful preaching?  And who must perform it? And what method of preaching is acceptable in your eyes?  Does it match up with scripture? And what is the ultimate goal of this preaching?
> 
> ...



For me these bits of scripture are the most useful bits in my understanding of what Jesus and his deciples were all about regarding the Good News of  the Kingdom. There is enough food in these few words to feed a person his whole lifetime. These few words call to the elect and like new flesh to dry bones, they make all who are called to walk anew.


----------



## Ronnie T (May 20, 2011)

The Cowboy attitude of church might be more in line with God's vision than we'd like to think. 
The idea of people being the same on every day of the week.  That the other six days of the week are no different than the Lord's day, in a physical sense.
Too often, people become different people on the Lord's day.  They put on their "Jesus" face and their "Jesus" clothes.
Maybe cowboy church says, 'be the same person each day' and 'make the church part of your life and part of your thinking'.  
It might just become a bit more personal for some folks.

I wonder how many times I've heard someone say, "I didn't make it to church Sunday night cause I worked on the farm Sunday afternoon and intended to be at church Sunday night but just didn't get cleaned up and change clothes quick enough.

I say, "Come as you are", "God don't care".


----------



## gordon 2 (May 20, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> The Cowboy attitude of church might be more in line with God's vision than we'd like to think.
> The idea of people being the same on every day of the week.  That the other six days of the week are no different than the Lord's day, in a physical sense.
> Too often, people become different people on the Lord's day.  They put on their "Jesus" face and their "Jesus" clothes.
> Maybe cowboy church says, 'be the same person each day' and 'make the church part of your life and part of your thinking'.
> ...



I think that what you say here rings true. The cowboy lifestyle is generally wholesome...


----------



## Alaska (May 22, 2011)

I didn't watch these videos but I will say this as far as the principal origin of Cowboy Church. Having been a rodeo cowboy for 15 years I know that most "cowboys" are a long way from home and their home church come Sunday morning after a long weekend of travel and a late Saturday performance. That being said many in the rodeo family will worship together befor traveling home on Sunday. As for the ranch cowboy , well their duties are 7 days a week so they might get together befor their Sunday chores. This would be my opinion as to where this now famous "Cowboy Church " has come from.


----------

